# Resume question



## kgray76 (Jun 19, 2013)

Good morning, I am newly credentialed and I want to start applying for coding jobs.  I have the coding credentials up by my name on my resume.  However, I am also a radiologic technologist and code the x-rays I perform.  I was thinking about putting the rad tech credentials under education or should I include them next to the CPC-A credentials by my name?


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jun 19, 2013)

Next to your name.  Any licensure or credentials should follow your name on your resume.  Then you can list the organization, licensure and date in the body of your resume.


----------



## kgray76 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you for your help.


----------

